# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Apple может выпустить обновление для операционной системы iPhone

## SDA

По информации интернет-издания AppleInsider, компания Apple уже сегодня или завтра может выпустить обновление программного обеспечения, при помощи которого можно будет устранить выявленную ошибку, связанную с потерей сигнала смартфонами во время разговора.

AppleInsider сообщает, что iOS 4.0.1 уже в работе и программисты компании могут представить патч в ближайшие сутки.

На прошлой неделе первые пользователи смартфонов iPhone 4 сообщили о возникших проблемах с их новыми девайсами. Напомним, на прошлой неделе продажи данного устройства начались в Японии, Великобритании, Канаде и США. Большая часть жалоб пользователей связана с низким уровнем приема сигнала сотовой сети. Пользователи сообщают, что смартфон внезапно теряет сигнал сотовой связи не только во время разговора, но и даже когда устройство просто лежит на ровной поверхности.

Можно предположить, что данное происходит из-за изменения конструкции гаджета. Новая версия iPhone 4 имеет металлическую полоску сбоку устройства, которая же выполняет и роль приемно-передающей антенны. Также пользователи сообщают, что ввиду слабого приема сигнала устройство довольно медленно работает с интернетом. На YouTube уже начинают появляться ролики, где пользователи наглядно демонстрируют слабый уровень приема сигнала.

Один из пользователей, разместивших ролик на YouTube и купивший iPhone 4 в Лондоне, утверждает, что комфортно использовать новый девайс можно только в режиме hands-free. Также масса комментариев от недовольных пользователей появляется и в сети Twitter. Отметим, что на данный момент не ясно, имеет ли проблема индивидуальный характер или она типична для всех iPhone 4. В Apple ситуацию пока не комментируют.

Сегодня же Apple распространила данные, согласно которым компания продала  более 1,7 млн новых iPhone 4 за первые три дня продаж (пятница и минувшие выходные). В пресс-релизе Apple сообщается, что по сегодняшним данным iPhone 4 стал самым популярным продуктом Apple за всю более чем 30-летнюю историю компании.

Это самый успешный продукт в истории Apple. Однако даже с учетом этого, мы хотим принести наши извинения тем клиентам, которые не смогли получить предварительно заказанное устройств в срок, так как спрос на него значительно превышает предложение", - сказал глава Apple Стив Джобс. В Apple говорят, что запас iPhone 4 в некоторых магазинах был распродан буквально за час, так как в пятницу и субботу многие магазины Apple работали только на продажу новых iPhone. 

http://www.cybersecurity.ru/hard/96907.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

